
Stop exporting N95 masks to Canada, Trump administration tells U.S. manufacturer - fudged71
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2020/04/03/stop-exporting-n95-masks-to-canada-trump-administration-tells-us-manufacturer.html
======
fudged71
3M's response: [https://news.3m.com/press-release/company-
english/3m-respons...](https://news.3m.com/press-release/company-
english/3m-response-defense-production-act-order)

Trudeau's response: [https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/03/3m-warns-of-
white-h...](https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/03/3m-warns-of-white-house-
order-to-stop-exporting-masks-to-canada-163060)

